
Show HN: Bloomberg-like crypto trading terminal - enamakel
https://content.cryptocontrol.io/terminal/
======
frantzmiccoli
* Duplicated question in the FAQ "Are there any free features with the terminal?" * I did not test it because I am too lazy to sign up on something were I don't have an immediate value perception Cryptowat.ch seems very similar to me [https://cryptowat.ch/markets/binance/eth/usdt](https://cryptowat.ch/markets/binance/eth/usdt) at least on the best case

------
InGodsName
May i ask how you added credit card billing and crypto billing? what library
or billing product do you use?

I tested it on android chrome, neat!

